# Plumbers world thread



## Milzy (10 Sep 2021)

Can you use these onto Plastic speed fit pipe?
I have this eBay tap with the hole centres out so I can’t get my two speed fit hoses in together but it will fit the supplied flexi hoses.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Sep 2021)

Not directly no.


----------



## Milzy (10 Sep 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> Not directly no.


Well I’ve just found out a plumber has been doing it for years.


----------



## bikingdad90 (10 Sep 2021)

The problem with using speed fit/flexi pipes and such isolators is that there is a little washer that gets crushed when you connect up to as it relies on compression to reduce the diameter at the fitting, it’s great for fit and forget but rubbish if your ever planning on removing again in the future as the washer is a one time use only and needs replacing when you do any work. You are better off using the proper speed fit isolators and or swapping to copper pipework.


----------



## Milzy (10 Sep 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> The problem with using speed fit/flexi pipes and such isolators is that there is a little washer that gets crushed when you connect up to as it relies on compression to reduce the diameter at the fitting, it’s great for fit and forget but rubbish if your ever planning on removing again in the future as the washer is a one time use only and needs replacing when you do any work. You are better off using the proper speed fit isolators and or swapping to copper pipework.


I can get thousands of those olives from work. 
Have you a link to a proper speed fit isolator please Sir?


----------



## neil_merseyside (10 Sep 2021)

Yes with pipe inserts to support the barrier pipe. BUT those taps are cheap and nasty, and Flexi pipes on mains pressure is a no from me!


----------



## bikingdad90 (10 Sep 2021)

*https://www.screwfix.com/p/jg-speed...V4ejtCh3RJwGZEAQYASABEgKcHPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds 

15mm diameter but you can also get 12 and 10mm. They are pricey but much higher quality and the valve is unlikely to stick.*

If you prefer plastic then these are the suitable ones https://www.screwfix.com/p/jg-speedfit-15svp-isolating-valve-15mm/12372


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Sep 2021)

@bikingdad90 that link still has a post code in it for store location, you may or may not want to get rid of it


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2021)

Speedfit used to supply rigid plastic internal sleeves to reinforce the plastic pipe against crushing when it transitioned to brass compression fittings. I have no idea if they still do. I'm not a big fan of plastic plumbing. It can get you out of a tight corner but it looks sloppy. It probably fits in well with the rest of the workmanship on a modern domestic building site.

Edit: I was referring to semi-rigid plastic Speedfit pipe, *not* flexible hose.


----------



## Milzy (10 Sep 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> *https://www.screwfix.com/p/jg-speed...V4ejtCh3RJwGZEAQYASABEgKcHPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> 15mm diameter but you can also get 12 and 10mm. They are pricey but much higher quality and the valve is unlikely to stick.*
> 
> If you prefer plastic then these are the suitable ones https://www.screwfix.com/p/jg-speedfit-15svp-isolating-valve-15mm/12372


I’m aware of these but you’re missing the point. I can’t have them because my flexi’s are nut fitting because the China tap doesn’t have room to accommodate my posh expensive speed fit flexis.


----------



## Milzy (10 Sep 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Yes with pipe inserts to support the barrier pipe. BUT those taps are cheap and nasty, and Flexi pipes on mains pressure is a no from me!


Yes I have pipe inserts.


----------



## newts (10 Sep 2021)

You can't attach the 1/2" nut on the flexi pipe direct to the end on the isolator (it's 1/2" but the end is tapered for an olive).
You'll need 1/2" male thread on the end on an isolation valve like this;-
https://www.bes.co.uk/flat-faced-st...7J1b72OaTOP-JBa7bnn_bIBYdgAnmc5BoCwX4QAvD_BwE

or a 15mm x 1/2" MI like this after the compression isolators with a short bit of pipe in between.
https://www.toolstation.com/made4tr...g8Yfiu4Hw4k5ji1zYnRoCgkIQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Due to the limited space an isolation valve with 1/2" Male end is preferable.


----------



## newts (10 Sep 2021)

These would be ideal (didn't know these were available).
https://www.toolstation.com/tap-tail-adaptors/p14081?searchstr=Tap Tail Adaptors


----------



## Milzy (10 Sep 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Speedfit used to supply rigid plastic internal sleeves to reinforce the plastic pipe against crushing when it transitioned to brass compression fittings. I have no idea if they still do. I'm not a big fan of plastic plumbing. It can get you out of a tight corner but it looks sloppy. It probably fits in well with the rest of the workmanship on a modern domestic building site.
> 
> Edit: I was referring to semi-rigid plastic Speedfit pipe, *not* flexible hose.


There are inserts in the speed fit part. As far as I can tell the CP 15 I posted above will lose one end & fit the flexi pictured & the the other end will compress the olive onto the plastic with no dramas. And only 95 pence or grab two from work.


----------



## bikingdad90 (10 Sep 2021)

My apologies @Milzy hadn’t appreciated the nutted end on the flexi’s. This would work I think? It’s a male screw onto a speed fit on the other end? 
https://www.screwfix.com/p/jg-speedfit-straight-service-valve-x/10330


----------



## Milzy (10 Sep 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> My apologies @Milzy hadn’t appreciated the nutted end on the flexi’s. This would work I think? It’s a male screw onto a speed fit on the other end?
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/jg-speedfit-straight-service-valve-x/10330


That is exactly what I needed times 2. Great find!
However I found a few isolators in the loft never used dry stored. Worked a charm.


----------



## irw (10 Sep 2021)

newts said:


> You can't attach the 1/2" nut on the flexi pipe direct to the end on the isolator (it's 1/2" but the end is tapered for an olive).



I think you'll find you can, as it would appear I've unknowingly done just that on probably every single tap connector in my house :s (Generally speaking with a good lashing of PTFE tape, which may be why I've got away with it...)

Now being aware of your link, whether you _should _or not is the question...!


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2021)

You can probably bodge the end of a compression fitting male end ( without the nut ) into the female end of a tap hose if you use some PTFE tape or string. It probably won't leak subsequently if it works when you first attempt it.


----------



## newts (11 Sep 2021)

irw said:


> I think you'll find you can, as it would appear I've unknowingly done just that on probably every single tap connector in my house :s (Generally speaking with a good lashing of PTFE tape, which may be why I've got away with it...)
> 
> Now being aware of your link, whether you _should _or not is the question...!


It might be OK in the short term, the rubber washer in the flexi hose is only sealing on thin edge of a compression fitting


----------



## slowmotion (11 Sep 2021)

newts said:


> It might be OK in the short term, the rubber washer in the flexi hose is only sealing on thin edge of a compression fitting


Put two rubber washers in there.


----------



## neil_merseyside (11 Sep 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Put two rubber washers in there.


Doesn't work as anyone tightening plumbing fittings swing on them and the tapered olive cup end just cuts out nice little hoops of rubber.


----------



## irw (11 Sep 2021)

newts said:


> It might be OK in the short term, the rubber washer in the flexi hose is only sealing on thin edge of a compression fitting


Well thankfully I’ve installed everything in such a way that I can get to it again, so it won’t be too much of a bore to sort out if I notice anything untoward!


----------



## Milzy (11 Sep 2021)

I used no PFTE tape or seal gunk on the threads. Tightened tight but not silly tight to crush the pipe. 
So far so good. If the rubber washer starts to fail I’m sure it will let you know with a tiny dripping to begin with. I could get a H20 alarm in there. Also maybe turn water off when on holiday


----------



## newts (11 Sep 2021)

Milzy said:


> I used no PFTE tape or seal gunk on the threads. Tightened tight but not silly tight to crush the pipe.
> So far so good. If the rubber washer starts to fail I’m sure it will let you know with a tiny dripping to begin with. I could get a H20 alarm in there. Also maybe turn water off when on holiday


Turning the water off before going on holiday is a very good idea. A lot of home insurance companies insist on it for cover in the very small print.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Flexi pipes on mains pressure is a no from me!


I was chatting to a pal yesterday and he told me that he has had 2 of them fail in the past year. Fortunately, both times he wasn't far away when the leaks occurred so he managed to turn off the water with minimal water damage. As he said though... imagine being away on holiday and coming back to a house with several days worth of water sloshing about in it! 

I did a quick Google and found that this is a known issue. A lot of people suggesting that the safest thing if you are going to use them is to replace them every 5 years. *THIS ARTICLE* discusses the issue.

PS There are 5 of them in this house and 4 of them are over 6 years old (they were here when I moved in)! One is 2 years old.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Sep 2021)

An elderly neighbour of mine got a *top-notch service* last week.


----------



## newts (21 Sep 2021)

Flexi Connectors have been used regularly in europe for several decades & in the UK commonly for 20+ years. 
Incomptent installation by twisting the hose or supply pipework not being secured sufficiently will likely lead to stress on these type of connections & cause of leaks.


----------



## Milzy (21 Sep 2021)

As someone mentioned insurance companies recommend turning mains water off when away from home. I think I’ll start to practise this just incase. I’m pleased with my plumbing so far but in a few years it may start to dribble & need parts replacing.


----------



## newts (21 Sep 2021)

Milzy said:


> As someone mentioned insurance companies recommend turning mains water off when away from home. I think I’ll start to practise this just incase. I’m pleased with my plumbing so far but in a few years it may start to dribble & need parts replacing.


With advancing years we all dribble a bit & need parts replacing.


----------

